# Lake Lanier 7/23



## Troutman3000 (Jul 24, 2010)

It was got even when I got there at 5:15am. Mostly sunny and 96 degrees by noon with a heat index of 106.

Hooked into this one about 7:30 and couldn't talk anymore into taking the whole bait the rest of the day, meaning 10:00am it was so hot.

I saw some schooling activity but couldnt get any takers for my topwater. The fish were active though.

Also thanks to Oakwood Bait Shop I paid for 2 dozen Herring and must have gotten closer to 3 1/2 or so. Remember to rebait often the heat has them dying pretty quickly.

What do you think this one weighed? It was 32.5 inches long. The fish calculator says 16.7lbs.


----------



## Brine (Jul 24, 2010)

Congrats man. That's a nice un. I'd say the fish calculator is spot on.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah nice stripe man id say 20 if i was to blindly guess


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Guys - Its my new personal best for Stripers!


----------



## perchin (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice fish!!! =D> Round here I can't get anything in that heavy other than Salmon and Catfish. :evil:


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 24, 2010)

better question is how did she taste? :mrgreen: nothing like battered and fried striper outta lannier


----------



## Zum (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice fish.
Hope it tasted great.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks close to that weight... here is the one I caught up at Carters this winter. He was about the same length, and my scales said he was 12-13lbs... your's looks fatter than mine though. Congrats either way

and I had soooo much more respect for you before I saw that Gators TShirt.... (jk)


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks Guys!

Sorry Russ - I made the decision a long time ago to be a Gator's Fan. It made my dad real proud and thats all I was worried about. You cant imagine how much hell I catch on a daily basis living in Dawg Country. But as long as Jacksonville continues to be good to me I can handle it.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 26, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Thanks Guys!
> 
> Sorry Russ - I made the decision a long time ago to be a Gator's Fan. It made my dad real proud and thats all I was worried about. You cant imagine how much hell I catch on a daily basis living in Dawg Country. But as long as Jacksonville continues to be good to me I can handle it.



I hear ya - I'm only messing with ya because my father-in-law is one of the BIGGEST Gator fans you will ever meet...


----------



## MadCatX (Jul 26, 2010)

Great fish man beautiful coloring - I bet the fight was awesome..

That being said and all your choice of team is highly suspect LOL


----------

